# What Would You Do Differently?



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I will answer this I just need time as I am drunk and tired.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't worry steve will tell you some stupid **** and I will correct it when I get time.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Be true to yourself and always evaluate whether you are happy with what you are doing and if you are not then make a change.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Ratboy said:


> Exactly as the title sounds. If you could go back and talk to your younger self just starting in the field, what decisions would you make with what you know now?
> 
> I’m curious. I work in a busy, non union shop, going to night classes at my local technical high school. I’m in my early 20s. Green as can be. I’m young, I want to be successful, and I like hearing the advice.


If I could go back I would not have wasted time 
working for the USPS , working for non union EC's 
and have stayed in the IBEW union , waited for the 
apprenticeship to open up and done it...period.

Accept it now..there are no short cuts...you will endure
some abuse ...suck it up now and you'll be okay later

If I'm right and your young (20's?) complete your
apprenticeship. You will have a great career that
is going to be in high demand. Your in a minority
of people your age that are attempting to learn a trade.

You may have your choice of places to go down the road
as many will be needed and few are available


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I would have applied to the ibew apprenriship program right away instead of working for non union contractors .

And I payed 20k to go to a technical school and I didn’t know that the ibew pays for your schooling .

Now I’m 30 years old and a first year apprentice starting over at 12 ph struggling 

But I know it will worth it times ten 
I’n five years when I earn jw wage 

Non union is great bc you can get some good experience right out the gate witch I’m happy for I had six years of good experience but with no pension healthcare , and low wages , I wish I started ibew a lot sooner than I did .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

For myself I would not do anything different, I am quite happy with where I am in my career.

For others, I would suggest, get in the IBEW if possible if not DO NOT spend your whole time as an apprentice with one firm. GET a wide variety of experience including residential wiring and service. 

Within a few years, after you finish your apprenticeship try to get a job in service, electrical testing, PLCs, and controls, fire alarm, you want a specialty as construction will take a toll on your body as you age.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Switchgear277 said:


> I would have applied to the ibew apprenriship program right away instead of working for non union contractors .
> 
> And I payed 20k to go to a technical school and I didn’t know that the ibew pays for your schooling .
> 
> ...



In DC you would not be starting over, not sure how far you made it towards your license but starting you over is a blessing for a contractor experience and paid as a greenhorn.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

In the local I’m in they have two years labor history befor you become indentured as a first year apprentice . In nj ny the moon union contractors don’t have to register you .

The director gave me the jw test at the hall to take witch I had no time to study for and I only did well enough on it to pass the 2 years of labor history . 

I asked for the physical part of the test we’re tou bend pipe and do panel wrk but he didn’t give it to me .

Any ways I’m happy to get in and for the opertunity I’m just struggling 
That’s all at the end of the day I’m kind of glad I get to go through the hole aporentiship all five years so I can I say I went through the hole process of the ibew . Even tho I’m struggling at the moment


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Joined the IBEW my first chance I got. A few of my friends got in in 1990, and have almost 30 years without a layoff.

Now they have had a great career with great pay benefits, and are getting close to a nice retirement. I have all that now, but I've got a lot of catching up to do.

Whatever you do finish your apprenticeship, and get into a specialty like Brian said. Getting your license is, in a way, getting a degree, it's only the beginning.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I would bang all the chubby chicks that I turned down.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Here is my take. If you want to work for someone your whole life and not have a worry in the world, go union as fast as you can get in. Keep your head down, work hard and walk away. 
On the other hand if you ever want to go on your own and do want to worry about things everyday stay non-union and work for several different contractors for the next 5-7 years. Find good small(under20 employees) contractors that do a wide variety of jobs. You interview them not them interview you. Don't get stuck on some 5 year job. Find someone that does romex, emt and grc. Learn how to crawl in an attic and install a bath fan but also learn to install a small plc. Study hard and pass your tests as soon as you can. save your money for a few hard times, then go on your own when you have a few good customers. You will never regret it but you also have to have that owner type of feeling.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I would tell myself, "there IS NO money in residential construction(unless it's a custom home in Beverly Hills, or Brentwood), don't even waste your time".


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would have stayed in the army and retired 2 years ago with a 30 year pension.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I would get into a business that didn't require material, equipment, tools, trucks, electricians, plumbers or HVAC technicians. 

Not that I'm complaining about how things worked out, but what a grind it was to get here.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If I could go back in time and talk to the skinny kid who used to wear my clothes, I'd say:

Talk less, listen more.
Eat better
Get help lifting that.
Take care of your knees.
Stop acting like a fat-headed know it all.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Wow, the legend has returned.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

To answer your question, I wish I continued playing tennis.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

if were allowed to go real far back in this dream

I would have avoided a certain crowd , played 
more sports , went to college (for forestry)
and probably would not be an electrician today...
I'd be bustin poachers' balls


----------



## AndreConnection (Nov 9, 2017)

Never joined the IBEW and started my own gig earlier.


----------



## MS_Sparky_352 (Sep 11, 2017)

Pay attention to your attitude .. Don't be easy to anger .. Keep your cool and ask for help .. Even if you don't need or want help .. Coworkers like to share their knowledge .. Be team and task oriented


----------



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

Not sure if I will get banned for bumping an old topic I created, but I'm over 6 months into the trade with around 150 of my class hours done, starting green just this past fall. I've been working hard and improving significantly (compared to literally not knowing ANYTHING when I started.) but I was wondering if I could continue to receive some feedback. I'm young, living at home, and just starting out. I'm in a serious relationship, I plan on moving out someday, and I want to prepare myself for what lies ahead in my new career.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

lighterup said:


> if were allowed to go real far back in this dream
> 
> I would have avoided a certain crowd , played
> more sports , went to college (for forestry)
> ...


FIFY



Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Ratboy said:


> Not sure if I will get banned for bumping an old topic I created, but I'm over 6 months into the trade with around 150 of my class hours done, starting green just this past fall. I've been working hard and improving significantly (compared to literally not knowing ANYTHING when I started.) but I was wondering if I could continue to receive some feedback. I'm young, living at home, and just starting out. I'm in a serious relationship, I plan on moving out someday, and I want to prepare myself for what lies ahead in my new career.


"I'm in a serious relationship"....lmao

your in training and its got nothing to do with electrical.


----------



## Ratboy (Nov 18, 2017)

gpop said:


> "I'm in a serious relationship"....lmao
> 
> your in training and its got nothing to do with electrical.



I'm aware of that, but I'm in my early 20's and I'm at a tough age in my life where I have to finally "grow up", take on more responsibility, and establish some security in my life. I hear all about people getting their hours mixed up, dealing with difficult bosses, lack of training, budgeting/making the most out of their money for their future, etc. I would like some tips outside of just what I do on my 8 hour shift. Thanks for the advice though. You're a peach.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Ratboy said:


> Not sure if I will get banned for bumping an old topic I created, but I'm over 6 months into the trade with around 150 of my class hours done, starting green just this past fall. I've been working hard and improving significantly (compared to literally not knowing ANYTHING when I started.) but I was wondering if I could continue to receive some feedback. I'm young, living at home, and just starting out. I'm in a serious relationship, I plan on moving out someday, and I want to prepare myself for what lies ahead in my new career.


Keep doing your best and don't worry. If you focus on your core skills and keep improving, you'll eventually start having to deal with the same "problems" you read about here which are usually brought on by opportunities and the challenges that come with them.

It's a solid career and careers are like a marathon... it's important to be aware of where you are in the race and run accordingly. Right now you're starting off and gaining ground, so just focus on doing that and you'll do great.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Career wise, I'd recommend learning about the money sooner than later. 

Its real easy to just put your head down, go to work, do your best, try to make ends meet and put a little aside if you can, have a little fun and live your life. But sooner or later you'll be wondering if you're really in the best spot getting a good deal for yourself and those that depend on you, or you ought to make a move to something better. 

Educate yourself about your personal finances, sit down with a financial planner, read books, research on the internet etc. Learn all you can about buying a home, debt, investments, credit, real estate, kid costs (food on the table, health care, day care, tuition, etc. etc.) I am shocked how many people don't even understand the dollar money-in-their-pocket value of their benefits. 

Learn about what people make in and around the trade, journeymen, foremen, estimators project managers contractors, union and non union, construction, service, maintenance, government jobs, everything. 

Learn how different places mean different costs of living and better or worse wages and quality of life. 

This isn't the most exciting topic to think about but believe me you're going to have to think about it and sooner is better than later.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I regret not getting a whole life insurance policy. At the time it just seemed like an unnecessary expense. Some people said it wasn't a good investment. Paying for term life insurance now sucks. 

The way my pension is set up, I have to guess and decide when I retire, if I'm going to outlive my spouse. You take a hit if you want your spouse to continue getting benifits when you die. It would have been better to take the full pension, and when you die your spouse gets the life insurance and won't need the pension. 

There's also the annuity fund or in some people's cases a 401K. I guess if you don't have a pension, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> I regret not getting a whole life insurance policy. At the time it just seemed like an unnecessary expense. Some people said it wasn't a good investment. Paying for term life insurance now sucks.
> 
> The way my pension is set up, I have to guess and decide when I retire, if I'm going to outlive my spouse. You take a hit if you want your spouse to continue getting benifits when you die. It would have been better to take the full pension, and when you die your spouse gets the life insurance and won't need the pension.
> 
> There's also the annuity fund or in some people's cases a 401K. I guess if you don't have a pension, it wouldn't matter.


Term insurance is just insurance, a formulated loss on behalf of the insurer.

Whole life is a bank account that you pay into for years and unless you die in the first or second year you are giving the insurance company a real nice chunk of change.


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

Get the nerd wallet app for managing and tracking credit. Im 20 and my credit score ranges from 810-820, i got that using various tools and info from that app.


----------

